# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Parliament Votes on Emergency Act Tonight

## El Guapo

Vote is at 8pm EST 
It doesn't look good. All the fuckwits doubled down on their woke fantasy narratives during 'debate', and it looks like the fate of a nation rests on tardo's fellow travelers in the NDP who are going to use their insignificant 25 seat presence in the house to once again prop up tardo's minority government.

 T minus 4 hours till the end of Canada

----------

BooBoo (02-22-2022),Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Madison (02-21-2022),MisterVeritis (02-22-2022),Oceander (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## TLSG

This is what happens when you try to be peaceful in the face of violent System jackboots. Blocking traffic and standing around waiting to be arrested is not going to ensure victory. If you don't get on the System's level, you're only going to keep losing.

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),nonsqtr (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

I've been watching those 'debates'.  

When dealing with that level of delusion and lack of any sort of conscience, what choices are there other than putting him down like a rabid animal?

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022),Hillofbeans (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Madison (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Vote is at 8pm EST 
> It doesn't look good. All the fuckwits doubled down on their woke fantasy narratives during 'debate', and it looks like the fate of a nation rests on tardo's fellow travelers in the NDP who are going to use their insignificant 25 seat presence in the house to once again prop up tardo's minority government.
> 
>  T minus 4 hours till the end of Canada


Looks like Canada will split up before the USA.

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),MisterVeritis (02-22-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Madison (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> This is what happens when you try to be peaceful in the face of violent System jackboots. Blocking traffic and standing around waiting to be arrested is not going to ensure victory. If you don't get on the System's level, you're only going to keep losing.


 You've got to fight fire with fire.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> 


Sense, in any capacity (since it is no longer 'common'), would tell you that Trudeau is finished.  

But, is he really?  Does he have the weight of support necessary to keep flitting about in his contemptuous animosity towards freedom-loving Canadians?

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022),Kodiak (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Madison (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


I love Mark Strahl!!! 
If people would vote at least 80% CONSERVATIVE 
We would have our Canada back

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022),Swedgin (02-22-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I guess more Libtards live in Canada than Conservatives, LibTards believe in everything the Government does, Liberals didn't used to be this way but apparently they do now, so the LibTards have opened up the pathway to tyranny :Geez:

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),Madison (02-21-2022),MedicineBow (02-21-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Justin is a true deaup.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Sense, in any capacity (since it is no longer 'common'), would tell you that Trudeau is finished.  
> 
> But, is he really?  Does he have the weight of support necessary to keep flitting about in his contemptuous animosity towards freedom-loving Canadians?


 Trudeau has the support of the Liberal Party and the National Democrat Party which is said is further to the left of the Liberal Party. Trudeau is going no where's.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> I guess more Libtards live in Canada than Conservatives, LibTards believe in everything the Government does, Liberals didn't used to be this way but apparently they do now, so the LibTards have opened up the pathway to tyranny


Canada seems to have the same problem that the USA has, East versus West and city/college educated idiots versus blue collar common sense laborers. There always seems at this time more college educated city slickers than hard working blue collar common sense laborers. But that could be changing as more and more people are not going to college and home schooling is on the raise.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-21-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> This is what happens when you try to be peaceful in the face of violent System jackboots. Blocking traffic and standing around waiting to be arrested is not going to ensure victory. If you don't get on the System's level, you're only going to keep losing.


I struggled with that mentality also and rejected it.

This first confrontation was about setting the tone and the identity of the 2 sides.  The truckers came out as peaceful people just protesting against a very unpopular mandate.   The govt and cops came out as thugs and tyrants who support violent protests (such as BLM) but use violence against peaceful protestors.

The truckers were evicted from Ottawa but won the battle.   THe cops did everything they could to incite violence and failed.

But you are right, as far as I can find the only peaceful revolt that won was Ghandi and that was a special situation of evicting a foreign ruler whose home was 1,000's of miles away.

At some point, Canadians are going to have to get mean.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> I struggled with that mentality also and rejected it.
> 
> This first confrontation was about setting the tone and the identity of the 2 sides.  The truckers came out as peaceful people just protesting against a very unpopular mandate.   The govt and cops came out as thugs and tyrants who support violent protests (such as BLM) but use violence against peaceful protestors.
> 
> The truckers were evicted from Ottawa but won the battle.   THe cops did everything they could to incite violence and failed.
> 
> But you are right, as far as I can find the only peaceful revolt that won was Ghandi and that was a special situation of evicting a foreign ruler whose home was 1,000's of miles away.
> 
> At some point, Canadians are going to have to get mean.


 I think that is the case. I was some Dr. Steve videos earlier and already some provincial parliaments are starting to think secession. Also Canadians are protesting in even larger numbers and I would not give too hoots for police longevity now.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-21-2022),MisterVeritis (02-22-2022),Wilson2 (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Vote is at 8pm EST 
> It doesn't look good. All the fuckwits doubled down on their woke fantasy narratives during 'debate', and it looks like the fate of a nation rests on tardo's fellow travelers in the NDP who are going to use their insignificant 25 seat presence in the house to once again prop up tardo's minority government.
> 
>  T minus 4 hours till the end of Canada

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022),Madison (02-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is the fatal flaw in parliamentary government; when the fuckwit garbage party that was decimated in the last election- that everyone hates- _calls the shots._

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022),Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Viva just posted this for anyone who is annoyed with his talking.  lol

https://parlvu.parl.gc.ca/Harmony/en...ts/20220220/-1

----------

Madison (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

And the Rumble link...

https://rumble.com/vviju5-ottawa-eme...or-canada.html

----------

Madison (02-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> 


Ian Runkle is on with viva rn.

He's a Canadian firearms lawyer and advocate who I and thousands of others follow

----------

Madison (02-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Runkle's a St. Bernard guy.  :Grin20:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Runkle's a St. Bernard guy.


I just heard that!!

 :Love5:

----------


## El Guapo

The NDP has real chance to be the spoilers here. Crazy to blow this opportunity to regain some voters.


...and credibility.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

185 to 151 in favor.

Holy shit.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022),Madison (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Just watched a nation vote themselves into totalitarianism.

^^great comment from one of the YT's.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022),MisterVeritis (02-22-2022)

----------


## Jeb!

> Trudeau has the support of the Liberal Party and the National Democrat Party which is said is further to the left of the Liberal Party. Trudeau is going no where's.


I wonder what the point of the NPC party even is. Like Tardeau isn't left-wing enough. And they have a haji as the head of their party. Wtf?

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Just watched a nation vote themselves into totalitarianism.
> 
> ^^great comment from one of the YT's.


History repeats itself.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022),Quark (02-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> I wonder what the point of the NPC party even is. Like Tardeau isn't left-wing enough. And they have a haji as the head of their party. Wtf?


Socialism, i.e. total communism.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (02-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-22-2022)

----------


## TLSG

That trucker protest didn't do much good, did it?

----------

Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> That trucker protest didn't do much good, did it?


 Just exposed the covert communist revolution going on in Canada atm. That's all.

----------

Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Just exposed the covert communist revolution going on in Canada atm. That's all.


I'm sure there's a lot of high fiving and back slapping going on with our current administration.  A test run for what's coming here.

----------

Madison (02-22-2022),Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> Just exposed the covert communist revolution going on in Canada atm. That's all.


Perhaps, but that may not be enough. Sure, they may have exposed the Marxists in their System, but where do they go from there? Are they just going to sit and take it? Like we're doing with Bite-Me in America?

----------

Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (02-22-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Perhaps, but that may not be enough. Sure, they may have exposed the Marxists in their System, but where do they go from there? Are they just going to sit and take it? Like we're doing with Bite-Me in America?


For now, yes. But once the government confiscates everything and people have nothing to lose not even their lives the people are going to become very dangerous. Separation is the only answer long term.

----------


## El Guapo

The matter is before the Senate as we speak. The last firewall. They can strike this down, and last I heard the senators are not impressed with the evidence before them for approving this.

----------

Quark (02-22-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> That trucker protest didn't do much good, did it?


We do not yet know the outcome. Shifts take time.

----------


## BooBoo

Ottawa Emergencies Act Vote LIVE STREAM! Tyranny or Democracy for Canada?


https://rumble.com/vubpc4-canada-ott...a-ontario.html


 :Dontknow:

----------


## El Guapo

No decision from the Senate today. Adjourned until 9am tomorrow.


CPAC - For the Record

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> No decision from the Senate today. Adjourned until 9am tomorrow.
> 
> 
> CPAC - For the Record


I'll have to check on this later tomorrow.  A few of us are seeing the first convoy off that's heading through here tomorrow morning.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I'll have to check on this later tomorrow.  A few of us are seeing the first convoy off that's heading through here tomorrow morning.


That's awesome! I can't help but feel that the outrageous brutality unleashed on The Freedom Convoy was in part influenced by collusion with Brandon to try and blunt a replay on your side of the line.

 FREEEEEDOOOOOM!!!

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-22-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> That's awesome! I can't help but feel that the outrageous brutality unleashed on The Freedom Convoy was in part influenced by collusion with Brandon to try and blunt a replay on your side of the line.
> 
>  FREEEEEDOOOOOM!!!


It'll be awesome to watch that blow up in Brandon's face. 

Fingers crossed your Senate has better sense than has been displayed so far.

----------

El Guapo (02-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

old dog (02-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-22-2022)

----------


## old dog

external-content.duckduckgo-9.jpg

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2022),FirstGenCanadian (02-24-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> 


That was awesome... but I busted out laughing at "oh, the irony!!"

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2022),old dog (02-23-2022)

----------


## Quark

> This is the fatal flaw in parliamentary government; when the fuckwit garbage party that was decimated in the last election- that everyone hates- _calls the shots._


I was thinking on this and your right. Under our two party system all coalitions have to be done within the parties and before the elections. If the elections are run fair and square than liberty prevails but if the elections are fraudulent than power wins.

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> That was awesome... but I busted out laughing at "oh, the irony!!"


More irony today



Maxime Bernier on Twitter:

----------

nonsqtr (02-23-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-23-2022)

----------


## harry12

https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/canada-official-emergency-powers-removed-blockade-end-83069830

Trudeau revokes emergency powers after Canada blockades end

 Canadian  Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is removing emergency powers police can  use after authorities ended blockades and at the borders and occupation  in Ottawa by truckers and others opposed to COVID-19 restrictions

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/canada-official-emergency-powers-removed-blockade-end-83069830
> 
> Trudeau revokes emergency powers after Canada blockades end
> 
>  Canadian  Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is removing emergency powers police can  use after authorities ended blockades and at the borders and occupation  in Ottawa by truckers and others opposed to COVID-19 restrictions


I was in Ottawa, and the links you provided is absolute lies!

 But, thats what ABC does.  Lies.

----------

